# All Crypts are Brown Crypts?



## Kevmo (Dec 11, 2004)

Hi, 

Though I've not studied this extensively, nor have I purchased a large variety of crypts, my experience has shown that every crypt (except balensae) eventually turns some shade of brown when it matures submersed. Sure, it's "bronze" or "reddish" but it's all that same general color... Are there any crypts that actually stay a lush green even after they are mature? (Again, other than balensae)

What am I missing here?
Thanks ten million bucks!
Kevmo


----------



## Kevmo (Dec 11, 2004)

Oh, and I forgot Retrospiralis. That one stays green also. Beyond that, I got nothin...

Kevmo


----------



## Purrbox (Jun 1, 2006)

Cryptocoryne Parva also appears to stay a very nice shade of green.


----------



## BSS (May 2, 2006)

I'm sure there are others, but you pegged the two crypts I've tried...C. balansae and C. wendtii 'brown'.


----------



## yoink (Aug 31, 2005)

In my experience, red wendtii, lucens, and walkerii are all at least partially brown. As stated before, parva stays green.


----------



## mousky (Jul 6, 2006)

Hi Kevmo,

These are a list of plants that are described as green grown submersed:

crypt. aponogetifolia- med to dark green

crypt. cordata griffith 'pink-veined'- light to med green

crypt. diderici- dark green to purple-red

crypt. ferruginea- upperside green, underside purple-red

crypt. fusca- upperside light green, underside whitish-green

crypt. gasseri- dark green

crypt. lingua- light green

crypt. moehlmannii- light to olive green

crypt. nevii (Hooker F. 1988)- meduim green

crypt. pallidinervia- medium green

crypt. parva- medium to dark green

crypt. retrospiralis- light green

crypt. usteriana- upperside meduim green, underside pale to deep purple-red

crypt. walkeri X nevillii- light to meduim green

crypt. X willisii- meduim green

crypt. helferi- green

I'm sure theres more thats just those from 'Aquarium Plants' by Christel Kasselmann.

I hope it helps


----------



## EDGE (Feb 28, 2004)

Most of the common crypts you find in stores will turn brown.

Ponterrifolia and Cilata will stay green and easy to find in stores.


----------

